# beholders in baldur's gate 2



## kaneda (Jul 25, 2005)

How do you beat beholders??? The minute they see me they start pelting me with different spells!!! doing my head in  I've turned my game difficulty to the lowest setting, gone in with my mage being invisible with a globe of invulnerability surrounding him, hasted my characters (obviously) and still no joy! HELP!


----------



## Frey Slayer (Aug 3, 2005)

how are those beholders coming along? 

Just saw this thread. Have to say I cannot remember exactly how I beat them, but I can tell you my strategies for tough opponents in the game. 
I usually would rely heavily on the thieves trap ability. Those things did tons of damage, even to the mind flayers. 
I also liked firing the wand of cloudkill into areas I knew contained hard monsters. Killed the dragon that way.  

For melee combat I would usually set traps, send in as many summoned monsters as I could (fire elementals are vital!) then start pelting them with spells and missile. weapons. If they dispatched the summoned creatures and moved towards me, they would get hit with the traps before they got there and gave me plenty of time for more spells. 

Hope that helps some, you may have already figured a lot of that out!


----------



## The Master™ (Aug 3, 2005)

A good range weapon or ranged spell can do some serious damage to most of these types of creature...


----------



## kaneda (Aug 3, 2005)

Frey Slayer said:
			
		

> how are those beholders coming along?



Well i havent played the game for ages, because i still can't get past them  thinking maybe I'm too weak at the moment. Theres a big beholder 3 smaller beholders AND THEN shadow wolves (or whatever they are) come and attack me 



			
				Frey Slayer said:
			
		

> I usually would rely heavily on the thieves trap ability. Those things did tons of damage, even to the mind flayers.



Problem is that my thief never seems to suceed at doing them! Plus its quite hard to draw the beholders out - but i ll keep trying it that way.



			
				Frey Slayer said:
			
		

> I I also liked firing the wand of cloudkill into areas I knew contained hard monsters. Killed the dragon that way.



Looks like I'm going to have be hunting for a wand now! 



			
				Frey Slayer said:
			
		

> For melee combat I would usually set traps, send in as many summoned monsters as I could (fire elementals are vital!) then start pelting them with spells and missile. weapons. If they dispatched the summoned creatures and moved towards me, they would get hit with the traps before they got there and gave me plenty of time for more spells.



I'll give that method a try! Haven't summoned many creatures yet, i only have the one mage (me! )



			
				Frey Slayer said:
			
		

> Hope that helps some, you may have already figured a lot of that out!



Well I'll give it a try and let you know! thanks a lot! fingers crossed! hate having to go back to a previous save game!!



			
				The Master™ said:
			
		

> A good range weapon or ranged spell can do some serious damage to most of these types of creature...



Not enough to kill them though! then i have the problem of trying to stay alive


----------



## Frey Slayer (Aug 3, 2005)

I cant remember her name right now (Jaheira?), but the female druid will be the one who gets the nifty fire elemental spell! If you dont have her in the party, consider it. She also gets insect swarm, some heals, cures etc. Plus you can stick her in armor and send her up front, or keep her back with a sling. 

If Yoshimo has problems with his traps, save just before trying to set them and reload if you dont get enough. He should be decent at it, I remember using them to kill the golems in the keep during the first part of the game.  

I cant remember where the wands were...Im wondering if I bought it somewhere?????


----------



## Wolfeborn (Aug 4, 2005)

ok beholders are easy invis and fireball works very well, or theif with boots of speed hide and either soem sort of powerfull, wand or pull them ou can split them up and take them out one at a time by getting them to chase the theif is difficult tactic though.  best way is get thief to invis and set trap off, remember boots of speed though that weay you can get waay esy.


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Aug 4, 2005)

Wolfeborn said:
			
		

> ok beholders are easy invis and fireball works very well, or theif with boots of speed hide and either soem sort of powerfull, wand or pull them ou can split them up and take them out one at a time by getting them to chase the theif is difficult tactic though. best way is get thief to invis and set trap off, remember boots of speed though that weay you can get waay esy.


 
That is a good point, be sure to pull them one at a time!


----------



## Wolfeborn (Aug 5, 2005)

wow just realised how many spelling mistakes in that post lol


----------



## kaneda (Aug 7, 2005)

Where can i get the boots of speed from? 

Even though i havent beat them in the game, last night I did have a dream that i did beat them using the trap method (i played the thief - gosh how sad am i, im dreaming im a rpg character )


----------



## kaneda (Sep 3, 2005)

Well i beat the first lot of beholders, then i got confronted with a whole area of beholders (i was doing the quest of the unseeing eye for the temples if any of you rememeber). Got battered. Then i cast spell deflection - and that worked a treat! was able to go in with fireballs and cloudkill. 

I am most happy now to be done with that area now hehe


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Sep 3, 2005)

Grats man!  I knew you could do it!


----------

